
A Warning from Europe: The Worst Is yet to Come - piotrkaminski
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/10/poland-polarization/568324/?single_page=true
======
farhanhubble
This is perhaps the best piece I have read in a long time. History is indeed
on the verge of repeating itself but for the worse. It's so sad that only a
tiny fraction of the human race sees the impending catastrophe while the rest
are cherry-picking mistakes from history and repeating them, hoping for a
different outcome.

------
lostmsu
A TL;DR; anyone?

